# 2013 Jetta passenger airbag displayed as off



## taylorwallace9 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey community, I just got my new 2013 Jetta but the passenger airbag is off, I would really like to know how to turn it on for the safety of those in the passenger seat. All help is appreciated


----------



## Brexin (Sep 6, 2012)

Should turn on when an adult sits in the seat. Is off by default in case a small child is up front.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Pasenger Occupancy detection system doings its job.


----------

